# Backing a Boat Trailer down a Ramp



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Crap I couldn't get past 20 seconde of listening.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Learn to back using side mirrors only or get somebody else to do it for you. The simplest way.


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

People like that guy are the reason boat ramps get so congested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you take that long to back a boat down you better pray you don’t get your ass kicked.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

How about one showing us how to back a trailer down while eating a bowl of gumbo? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the vid was for the beginner, new boat owners, not the pro's like yourselves... 

Happy Thanksgiving..


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I moved it to the proper category. I was going to put it in Jokes and Humor, but it is Thanksgiving.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

“pray to god you don’t hit anyone or anything” “ roll the windows down so you hear when you crash into something” haha funny stuff


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Typical Louisiana Native


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That lip smacking is horrible 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

once again,
somebody in colorado telling us how to do something we've done since we were old enough to drive a fork lift. lol

jack


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

My wife does a better job of it



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Capt. Zach Baker said:


> People like that guy are the reason boat ramps get so congested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fishing over 50 times this year and no one behind me was ever slowed down a bit.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

My first time backing any kind of trailer was working at Marine Unlimited in the late 70's. I was trying to back a boat into the service department. It took several attempts and none were pretty. I got plenty of practice in the years I worked there.

Still can't use mirrors worth anything with a trailer. My brain just doesn't work that way. Perhaps with more practice. 

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Can someone just ban his azz for posting stupid chit?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Can someone just ban his azz for posting stupid chit like lip smacking every 30 seconds in his "how to be a yankee" videos?


Fixed it for ya 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> the vid was for the beginner, new boat owners, not the pro's like yourselves...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving..


Is that why you watched it 5 times


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

How to be a Yankee? I was born and raised in Louisiana.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I believe that is a ramp on Lake Lanier. I fished out of there back in June.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

off route II said:


> Learn to back using side mirrors only or get somebody else to do it for you. The simplest way.


No shit. Why would I ever lower my tailgate? To stare at my winch?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

WAHOOU39 said:


> I believe that is a ramp on Lake Lanier. I fished out of there back in June.


Yep. Lanier may only offer modest fishing, but there are a gazillion boat ramps.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I should have included, "After launching, pull your empty trailer and vehicle up and park them in an appropriate spot."

Funny story - a couple weeks ago, a fellow on Grand Isle left his truck running and his trailer backed up into the water on the ramp. Guess he was in a hurry to get fishing. Fortunately, it was a very slow day at the ramp and the remaining open lane handled all the traffic.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MathGeek said:


> I should have included, "After launching, pull your empty trailer and vehicle up and park them in an appropriate spot."
> 
> Funny story - a couple weeks ago, a fellow on Grand Isle left his truck running and his trailer backed up into the water on the ramp. Guess he was in a hurry to get fishing. Fortunately, it was a very slow day at the ramp and the remaining open lane handled all the traffic.


Should’ve done everyone a favor and reached in and bumped it into reverse..


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> Should’ve done everyone a favor and reached in and bumped it into reverse..


I tried to base my approach on the golden rule, asking myself how I'd want it handled if I had made the same mistake and left my tow vehicle and trailer on the ramp. We rifled through some papers in the truck cab and sent a text to the truck owner letting them know the status and asking what he wanted us to do. He contacted a friend nearby who came and remedied the situation so no one was inconvenienced.

It turned out that the truck owner was a close relative of the marina owner.


----------

